# Reusing recycled drive from HR20



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

I am trying to recycle the hard drive from a defunct HR20-100 Directivo. I tried it in Windows, OS X and Linux and although it showed as a 2.2 TB drive (odd, it's a Western Digital SATA 320GB drive) I couldn't get anywhere near reformating or erasing it; I get messages I can't write to it, that it has no partition map, etc. I've used it with 2 different USB enclosures; same result.

Is there any way to make this usable? It was working before I took the DVR out of play.

Rob

PS: I do have the right to mess with this drive; no need to replay with posts about leased equipment, yada yada.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You'll need to get a partition program and remove the existing partitions then set it up for use with Windows. If you have a Linux box you can do it. Do a quick search for partition programs and you can find some free ones out there. I can't remember the one I used.

Also these drives are not the best for performance as the firmware is setup differently for DVR usage. If you use it as storage only you'll be fine but if you're using it for other things the performance won't be on par to other drives.


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks, but NONE of the partition or disk utility programs work. Not gparted, not fdisk, not diskutil, HP USB. It doesn't show any partition map, and any attempts to write to it at all fail. Is it somehow password protected?

I just wanna use it for archiving stuff.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Last I checked no but I haven't done this in a long time as the performance wasn't worth the time and HD's are so cheap. There's a thread around here about copying them so you might want to read the part on how to mount and copy as that would let you mount and format.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You need to unlock the drive. If the HR20 it was in was not shutdown properly then the drive is locked. You can search "drive unlock" and you should find the info you need.


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

Not sure what you mean. But the HR20 has an on/off button, and chose "off" and it shut down. I don't have Directv service any longer so there aren't any other options.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rob_gendeau said:


> *Not sure what you mean*. But the HR20 has an on/off button, and chose "off" and it shut down. I don't have Directv service any longer so there aren't any other options.


He just parroting some not knowledgeable ppl who post they BS here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134857&highlight=drive+unlock
Worst case (usually the drives are OK for using anywhere) - you'll need run once a Linux cmd hdparm -s0 /dev/sdb


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

If you put any dollar value on the time spent working on this problem you'll no doubt be better off just buying a new drive.

Of course, what fun is that?


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

P Smith said:


> He just parroting some not knowledgeable ppl who post they BS here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134857&highlight=drive+unlock
> Worst case (usually the drives are OK for using anywhere) - you'll need run once a Linux cmd hdparm -s0 /dev/sdb


Standby? I tried that. I keep getting the same error:

SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, yada yada.

And doesn't seem to spin up at all, although it will boot the old DVR.

Shows in gparted, but any attempts to partition get an error that it doesn't have a partition map, and it can't create on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Post SMART data here. Or bring it to Pebble Beach .


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

SMART data...as if.

But the spin advice is on the right track. There was a BTW in one of hdparm man pages I was looking at; I think that the puppy has a hardware pin setting to remain in standby and not spin up. So I connected it back to the DVR, and turned it on. As soon as it spun up, I yanked the data cord and attached it to my Mac. It showed up and I reformatted it.

But of course it wasn't that simple. If I tried to use it with my normal USB cabling, it wouldn't spin up. The simple format I did obviously didn't change the spin parameter. There are no obvious external jumpers or anything, so I assume this is still the firmware sensing a pin or something. The DVR might throw it some instruction to spin up; it can apparently reinstall some software from the DVR.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rob_gendeau said:


> Not sure what you mean. But the HR20 has an on/off button, and chose "off" and it shut down. I don't have Directv service any longer so there aren't any other options.


There is no off button, only standby. If you pulled the plug while it was in standby you most certainly did not do a proper shutdown and the drive is locked.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> He just parroting some not knowledgeable ppl who post they BS here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=134857&highlight=drive+unlock
> Worst case (usually the drives are OK for using anywhere) - you'll need run once a Linux cmd hdparm -s0 /dev/sdb


I'm not "parroting" anything and it's NOT "BS". The drives get locked if you do not do a proper shutdown. I've had to unlock quite a few.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rob_gendeau said:


> Standby? I tried that. I keep getting the same error:
> 
> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, yada yada.
> 
> ...


If it's not spinning up it is most certainly locked.

Do yourself a favor, save some time, and find a copy of MHD3 and unlock the drive.


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

Found that software but you have to put it into a PC; won't run but on master or slave internal cables, apparently, not from a USB drive. I least I couldn't get it to recognize a drive. And I can't tell if it is really locked; as I said, if I start it up within the DVR I can then reattach a USB/serial connector and format it.

It just won't stay that way when restarted outside the DVR. Gonna try a low-level format.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any formatting will NOT change the standby mode.

You are talking about a content of normally using sectors, while the mode(s) stored in service track , what is not available to you. Try to get hdparm -s0 working first.

BTW, what exactly model number? Please post all letters (not that way as you posted SMART data ).

Oh, last thing first - "HR20-100 Directivo" ?! Seems to me it's normal DTV DVR HR20-100, not a TiVo ... Perhaps you mangled with numbers ? 

In case you mistyped the numbers and it is really UTV, then try the mhd3 from here http://www.dealdatabase.com/forum/showthread.php?25827-Hard-Drive-Unlocker-for-UTV
but I have my doubts: the program from 2003, written for UTV drives, these drives are IDE/PATA and you'll need to find [Asus or Abit] motherboard what have in BIOS setting to treat SATA drives as IDE.


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

Oops, sorry. Just a DTV DVR.

Drive is wd3200js, lba625142448

Still get that "SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]: " error when trying -s0


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rob_gendeau said:


> Oops, sorry. Just a DTV DVR.
> 
> Drive is *wd3200js*, lba625142448
> 
> Still get that "SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]: " error when trying -s0


I did emphasize on *FULL model name*, but you gave reduced info. It has more letters after dash.

And where is SMART data ?

Try bootable CD with MHDD 4.5 or 4.6; press Shift-F2 to obtain extended info about security level and its status.


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

It has a mdl no of wd3200js-63pdb1.

DCM isdhbaca2chn, if that matters.

And as noted previously, none of the tools I have used can access any SMART info on this drive. Not even the serial no. Which is probably diagnostic. This is true of both the drives I've been testing.

And the symptoms persist whether I used the SATA power connection or the legacy power.

thanks for the help. I'm working on MHDDset up; good suggestion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I will wait for MHDD's info ...


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

Finally got it:



> smartctl 5.41 2011-06-09 r3365 [i686-linux-3.0.0-23-generic] (local build)
> Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net
> 
> ATA device successfully opened
> ...


I saw a post with info about using MHDD to run a script to reset the PUIS setting, which I've read gets stuck on even without the jumper attached, and due to a bug in the firmware and controller. One problem for me though is that the only way I can access this is via USB, and some solutions require booting with the drive attached to internal SATA cables, which I don't have.

I'm doing some of this with virtual Linux/DOS/Windows on a Mac. Kinda of an interesting trip to the past, especially since I can't remember any DOS commands. Since the virtuals are on the Mac, it might be worthwhile to note that restarting the Mac with the drive attached via usb, but spun up, the Mac refused to boot...removed the drive's USB connector and it booted fine.

Obviously this has become an obsession :nono2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try get MHDD running - I'm waiting Security attributes off the drive...


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

Virtually impossible...literally, I think. Just couldn't get any DOS to run and see a USB/serial adapter. Got HDAT2 to see it on a PC, but when I tried a USB stick with the PUIS script, it crashed the whole PC, taking the XP installation on the hard drive with it (should've manually uncabled it I guess, but really).

Finding a bootable DOS combo that could get the machine running just so I could run that script might be possible, might not, on the equipment I had. Just wasn't worth it. Can't believe that tools don't exist to fix it, but WD isn't gonna make it available. Remind me not to buy any of there drives in the future.

Ended up reformatting by using Ryobi Variable Speed Drill; it's a great tool, easy to use interface and you can't beat the secure erase :hurah:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"*Ended up reformatting by using Ryobi Variable Speed Drill*"- eeeeh ! Are you really broke the drive ?

Told yeah - bring it here. You would have another good drive to your PC.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

HD platters make good coasters


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

P Smith said:


> "*Ended up reformatting by using Ryobi Variable Speed Drill*"- eeeeh ! Are you really broke the drive ?
> 
> Told yeah - bring it here. You would have another good drive to your PC.


As I searched, I found lots of people who came to grief with these. I didn't care about the data...but as it turned out, I'd never have anything I would trust with these WD drives. And the more I saw of their stuff, the more convinced I was to stick with Seagate or Hitachi or anybody but WD!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Would have been easy by downloading turn_off_poweron_in_standby.iso and creating a boot disk. Would have saved you a LOT of time and you would have had a good drive, not a set of chrome coasters.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rob_gendeau said:


> As I searched, I found lots of people who came to grief with these. I didn't care about the data...but as it turned out, I'd never have anything I would trust with these WD drives. And the more I saw of their stuff, the more convinced I was to stick with Seagate or Hitachi or anybody but WD!


I'm still thinking you are NOT physically destroyed the drive. Did you ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"rob_gendeau" said:


> As I searched, I found lots of people who came to grief with these. I didn't care about the data...but as it turned out, I'd never have anything I would trust with these WD drives. And the more I saw of their stuff, the more convinced I was to stick with Seagate or Hitachi or anybody but WD!


Better remove Hitachi from your list. Another one bites the dust (in terms of hard drive divisions).


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

We all have different experiences, personally in my over 20 years of IT, I buy nothing but WD drives...we go through the OEM Seagate drives in our Dells at work like they're candy...


----------



## rob_gendeau (Dec 5, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Would have been easy by downloading turn_off_poweron_in_standby.iso and creating a boot disk. Would have saved you a LOT of time and you would have had a good drive, not a set of chrome coasters.


You're right...if that had worked. It didn't.

And yeah, I did physically destroy the drives. Perhaps it's just my mentality from work, where it's required, but I don't turn lose drives with any possible hope of recovery. I also shred files. And I pull drives from devices I have sent in for repair. I don't trust many people I guess....


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> We all have different experiences, personally in my over 20 years of IT, I buy nothing but WD drives...we go through the OEM Seagate drives in our Dells at work like they're candy...


We use Seagate drives at work as well and have the same results. I'm constantly swapping out drives.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rob_gendeau said:


> You're right...if that had worked. It didn't.


Not sure why it didn't. It works for me on every drive I have to unlock, and not just HR2X's drives.



rob_gendeau said:


> And yeah, I did physically destroy the drives. Perhaps it's just my mentality from work, where it's required, but I don't turn lose drives with any possible hope of recovery. I also shred files. And I pull drives from devices I have sent in for repair. I don't trust many people I guess....


Destroying a drive before throwing it out is never a bad thing. At work we have a machine that pretty much shreds them. At home I take them apart and smash pieces.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Would have been easy by downloading turn_off_poweron_in_standby.iso and creating a boot disk. Would have saved you a LOT of time and you would have had a good drive, not a set of chrome coasters.


I've been searching for answers on how to complete the process of unlocking a drive for over an hour.. With all these broken links to threads on how to do it - I give up.. So I ask..

I created a bootable CD with turn_off_poweron_in_standby.iso and ran it. It did it's thing and then says reboot without disconnecting power and hdparm -s0.. Reboot with what? run that command how? Plz advise..


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok, I think I got it working. Boot with Gparted. Open terminal. sudo su. hdparm -s0 /dev/sda
It then told me pwr on in standby is now off..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mocarob said:


> Ok, I think I got it working. Boot with Gparted. Open terminal. sudo su. hdparm -s0 /dev/sda
> It then told me pwr on in standby is now off..


turn off the PC and boot again, check if the HDD seen by Windows, Linux, etc


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

P Smith said:


> turn off the PC and boot again, check if the HDD seen by Windows, Linux, etc


It's been rebooted multiple times and complete shut down once. The drive is still spinning. 
Originally I didn't even know of PUIS - I just took an old drive and deleted the partitions and reformatted as ntfs with gparted.. Then ran into the non spinning issue within windows. Then searched here for answers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you would read that threads dedicated to copy files/folders to new [bigger] HDD, you would knew the outcome


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> if you would read that threads dedicated to copy files/folders to new [bigger] HDD, you would knew the outcome


If you would post a link to those threads he might be more inclined to read them.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that would be easy to search ... hdparm, HDD is not spinning, reuse HDD in PC, etc


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

To anybody reading this thread looking for an answer. Here's How I did it..
Connect dvr drive to sata 0.
boot with gparted .19.1-4
delete all current partitions. create new ntfs partition.
open terminal and type these commands. "sudo su" press enter then "hdparm -s0 /dev/sda"
it tells you PUIS is now off.
shut down.

Maybe this will save somebody time over the previous instructions of searching for "hdparm -s0" and reading thru a 39 page thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no need to manipulate with MBR/GPT/File OS, etc
just run hdparm, it HDD's FW physical parameter [PUIS]


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> that would be *easy *to search ... hdparm, HDD is not spinning, reuse HDD in PC, etc


You must enjoy all the nasty comments your posts get. If it's so "easy" why can't you put links in your posts?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

why you named these as nasty it's beyond of my imagination, probably just to pinch me

people should learn "how to catch a fish", you are pushing to spoon-feeding them, they are adults after all


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> *why you named these as nasty* it's beyond of my imagination, probably just to pinch me
> 
> people should learn "how to catch a fish", you are pushing to spoon-feeding them, they are adults after all


You're kidding...somebody calls you an a**hole and you don't think that's nasty? I've taught adult courses at a college, it's not as simple as you think to get your message across.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we should spin down the offtopic - discussion personal things it's against site's rules


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> we should spin down the offtopic - discussion personal things it's against site's rules


We should let the moderators moderate, it is not our job.

Rich


----------

